# Camps in Switzerland??



## epicracer5 (Nov 19, 2008)

Does anybody know of any cross country mountain bike camps in Switzerland?

Thank you.


----------



## Uzzi (Oct 28, 2003)

http://www.flims.com/de/biken/nino-schurter/trainingscamps-mit-weltmeister-nino-schurter.html

The above would be an example of one of the many. Check on Google, browse the pages of one of the German mtb magazines and I am sure you'll find many, many more.

Good luck!


----------



## Uzzi (Oct 28, 2003)

http://www.flims.com/de/biken/nino-schurter/trainingscamps-mit-weltmeister-nino-schurter.html

The above would be an example of one of the many. Check on Google, browse the pages of one of the German mtb magazines and I am sure you'll find many, many more.

Good luck!


----------



## Samos (Jul 16, 2009)

You're looking for a cross country camp ? If you're excited about mountain riding I can give some adresses, maybe ride with you. I leave in Switzerland and had ride a lot in one of the best place, the Valais.

Send me a PM to have more informations.


----------



## epicracer5 (Nov 19, 2008)

Danka viel mal Uzzi. Das isch genau was ich suech. Samos das doent au guet. Ich muss a mal min Sumer planae, und den gzeni oeb so oebisch weur ga.


----------

